
Kiria – AI Finance Assistant - edo1493
https://kiria-app.com/
======
edo1493
Hello,

I am Edoardo, co-founder of Kiria. We are building a dynamic newsfeed that
adapts to each user and helps them in their every day life. Kiria aims to
manage, advise and secure your personal finance.

We have started with multibanking, subscriptions and refunds tracking. :)

ps: we are German based and support 4.000+ banks here.

